# Faßnachtsmuffeltour 2009



## radicalric (4. Januar 2009)

Erst mal an alle: "*ein schönes, tolles, ereignisreiches Jahr 2009*"

Wie das eben so ist mit den guten Vorsätzen für's Neue Jahr, habe ich mir gedacht, endlich mal wieder die ein oder andere Veranstaltung ins Leben zu rufen. Los geht es mit einem Testwochenende in der Pfalz vom Samstag, 21.02.2009 bis Rosenmontag, 23.02.2009.
Wohnen werden wir in Merzalben im www.bikeparkhostel.de bei Stephan Wagner, der den Wald mit seinen Singletrails kennt wie kein anderer.
Gefahren wird auf Rotwild Testbikes die ich nach Anmeldung organisiere, was Größe und Biketyp (Cross Country, Enduro, Hardtail,...) angeht.
Da das Hostel mit nur 11 Betten ausgestattet ist, limitiert sich so auch unsere Teinehmerzahl. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 85,-- Euro für zwei Übernachtungen incl. Frühstück, Pauschalpaket laut Homepage bei Stephan und Bike.
Die Touren werden je nach Wetter ausgesucht, aber hoffentlich viele
Geheimtipps von unserem Guide beinhalten. Das Leistungsniveau wird der Gruppe angepasst. Mache kennen es ja noch von den letzten Pfalzcrossen.
Also keine Angst, es geht keiner verloren.
Bei weiteren ungeklärten Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne im Shop 
(06131/230770) anrufen. Uwe und meinereiner können dann bestimmt alle Fragen beanworten.
Bis dahin gute Zeit und happy Trails
Viele Grüße   Torsten


----------



## rumblestilz (4. Januar 2009)

Nach Rücksprache mit der Geschäftsführung  melde ich mich hiermit an! Rotwild statt Fassenacht! Grüsse und bis Mittwoch abend im Shop!Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Torsten,
Dein Tour- und Testangebot klingt wirklich klasse, hiermit melde ich zwei Personen (mein Bruder + mich) an!

Grüße, Uli


----------



## Ruderbock (4. Januar 2009)

zuerst hab ich mich garnicht getraut zu fragen, und jetzt hab ich wider erwarten das o.k.

ANMELDUNG!!

mit einer Person, biken statt Bonbons fangen, cool!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2009)

Muffelig an Fasnacht - das passt 

Ich melde mich mit einer Person und ohne Liteville an


----------



## Bettina (9. Januar 2009)

Das ist eine super Aktion , aber warum an einem Wochenende an dem ich nicht kann .

Egal, euch viel Spaß mit tollen Bikes.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Tolpan76 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Torsten!

Ich schreib mich für die Übersicht auch mal hier rein 
Hoffentlich wird es bis dahin wieder wärmer...

Freu mich schon
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2009)

wenn man mit eigenem hobel mitdürfte, 
wäre es ne überlegung wert.


----------



## radicalric (12. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem, Du kannst auch gerne mit Deinem eigenen MTB mitfahren.
Bis jetzt haben sich 8 Faßnachtsmuffler angemeldet. Wir haben noch 3 Plätze frei! Denkt einfach daran, daß bis Ende Februar das Wetter wieder besser und vor allem wärmer wird.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## herrundmeister (12. Januar 2009)

wäre auch gerne dabei

Grüße
Michi


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2009)

ok, dann zieh ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (12. Januar 2009)

Dann fahre ich auch mit. Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Rad.


----------



## rumblestilz (12. Januar 2009)

@a.nienie: Wieso willste nicht mal ein ordentliches Bike fahren?
Grüsse und bis demnäx mal wieder?


----------



## Tolpan76 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub er hat Angst es könnte ihm gefallen... So mit Federung und Schaltung ... 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Paffi1 (13. Januar 2009)

..ooops schon länger nicht mehr im Forum gewesen und jetzt sieht's ja fast voll aus  ...

Gibt's noch ein Plätzchen ansonsten stelle ich *Antrag auf Nachrückerplatz*.

Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass alle Bikes voll LT-fähig sind 

Alaaf !

Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2009)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er hat Angst es könnte ihm gefallen... So mit Federung und Schaltung ...


er (also ich) hat angst mit seinem bolligen fahrstil
die zarten karböhnchen zu zerstören 

nee, was der bauer nicht kennt und so...


----------



## rumblestilz (13. Januar 2009)

Kommt bollig von prollig? 
Grüsse von mir an ihn (also Dich)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich seh schon... Das wird wieder eine ganz lustige Angelegenheit


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2009)

mobbing geht ja schon los


----------



## radicalric (18. Januar 2009)

Auftrag erfüllt, wir sind vollständig. Wegen der Einteilung der Testbikes muß ich noch mit Rotwild Rücksprache halten. Ich werde dann jeden über eine PN oder per Anruf benachrichtigen, welches MTB er zugeteilt bekommt. Sollte tatsächlich von Euch noch jemand absagen, gebt mir bitte schnell Bescheid, da ja wie Ihr schon gesehen habt, eine Nachrückerliste exsistiert.
So jetzt noch knapp 4 Wochen, dann können wir die Saison mit vielen schönen Singletrails einläuten. In Vorfreude, Gruß Torsten


----------



## radicalric (1. Februar 2009)

Die Aussichten für die Tour an Faßnacht sind ausgezeichnet.
Die Wege sind freigeblasen, und bis zu unserem Termin wird es
auch wieder erträglich warm sein. Die Vorbereitungen laufen,
aber ich werde Euch noch persönlich per Telefon oder PN über 
den genauen Ablauf informieren.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2009)

edit sagt: alles geklärt.
Ihr werdet uns doch ertragen müßen.


----------



## maifelder (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte in meinem Auto noch ein Plätzchen frei, alternativ fahre ich gerne auch bei jemand anderes mit.

Interesse?


----------



## rumblestilz (11. Februar 2009)

Auch ich hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei oder würde wo mitfahren.


----------



## Tolpan76 (12. Februar 2009)

"Iche abe gar keine Auto" ...
Von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren kann 

Grüße
Christian

@a.nienie: Schön das ihr doch dabei seid.


----------



## radicalric (12. Februar 2009)

Der Zeitpunkt kommt näher. Die Bikes stehen ab Samstag bereit. Alle Wünsche konnten erfüllt werden. Wir haben Hardtails, vollgefederte Mtb's mit viel und weiniger Federweg, und einen super Guide. Die Trails sind freigeblasen und das Bier ist bereits kalt gestellt. Weitere Wünsche werden gerne angenommen. Ich hoffe, das mich Stephan (der Guide) erhört hat, und die Stange für die Tanzeinlage (Tabledance) in der Sauna noch schnell montiert hat. Die ersten Fahrgemeinschaften entstehen gerade. Am besten Ihr tauscht Euch untereinander per PN oder hier im Forum aus. Bringt bitte Euren eigenen Pedalen mit, da ich die Bikes ohne Pedalen zum testen bekomme. Ich denke wenn Ihr am Samsatag gegen 10.00 Uhr in Merzalben ankommt, haben wir noch etwas Zeit um einen Kaffee zu trinken und einzuchecken. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich dann mit meinem Rotwild Vertreter die Bikes für Euch einstellen. Das war's erstmal, viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## Paffi1 (13. Februar 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Auch ich hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei oder würde wo mitfahren.



Rumblestilz,

würd' Dich gerne als Beifahrer nerven ...    hab' Dir ne PM wegen Details geschickt.

Mit sportlichem Lenkertaschengruß   !

Paffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (13. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte auch noch fahren (dann Platz für 1, 2 oder 3) oder gerne auch wo Beifahrer machen.
Benzin sparen und Umwelt schonen wär ja schon gut, bin flexibel
... und freu mich schon!!!


----------



## maifelder (13. Februar 2009)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch noch fahren (dann Platz für 1, 2 oder 3) oder gerne auch wo Beifahrer machen.
> Benzin sparen und Umwelt schonen wär ja schon gut, bin flexibel
> ... und freu mich schon!!!





Da ich radtechnisch schon seit Jahren ohne Rücksitzbank fahre, würde ich gerne bei Dir mitfahren. Macht mehr Sinn, als wenn ich fahren würde und nur noch 1 mitnehmen kann.

Wann und wo muss ich sein?


----------



## Tolpan76 (13. Februar 2009)

Würde mich auch gerne bei dir (Ruderbock) einklinken wenn noch ein Platz frei ist...
Wann muss ich wo sein 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## radicalric (18. Februar 2009)

Noch drei mal schlafen, dann geht's endlich drei Tage zum biken in den Pfälzer Wald. Da man sich im Moment auf die Wetteraussichten nicht all zu gut verlassen kann, habe ich auch einen Notfallplan ausgearbeitet. Dazu wolllte ich noch allen Faßnachtsmufflern die mit von der Partie sind mitteilen, das Ihr Euch ein Paar feste Schuhe, die wandertauglich sind, und eine Badehose einpackt. Desweiteren müßtet Ihr bitte Eure *eigenen* Pedalen einpacken, da wir Die Testräder ohne Pedalen bekommen.
Die Fahrgemeinschafen sind gebildet worden, falls doch noch einer nicht weiss wie er hinkommt, dann ruft mich noch mal im Cycle Planet (06131/230770) an. Das war's erst mal, bis Samstag, Gruß Torsten


----------



## maifelder (18. Februar 2009)

Dann müssen wir wohl alleine fahren, oder?

Dann fahren wir beide zusammen Tolpan76, ok?


----------



## Tolpan76 (18. Februar 2009)

@Maifelder:
Hab dir mal ne PM geschickt ...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2009)

würd ja fast sagen ich freu mich drauf
...
aber 3 tage atemlos hinter Euch racern herstrampeln


----------



## prodigy (18. Februar 2009)

radicalric schrieb:


> Da man sich im Moment auf die Wetteraussichten nicht all zu gut verlassen kann, habe ich auch einen Notfallplan ausgearbeitet.



ist doch ok, lt. Wetteraussichten soll es Schnee & Eis geben, genau die Art von Untergrund auf der ich die letzten Wochen im Hochtaunus nur noch unterwegs war 

Soll ich mal die Spikereifen einpacken?


----------



## Ruderbock (19. Februar 2009)

@maifelder und Tolpan76:
kann gerne fahren, komme aus Budenheim,
Tipps für gemeinsamen Treffpunkt??
Wsbdn wäre unpraktisch, was zentrales in Mainz??
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (19. Februar 2009)

Dann schlage ich mal Kastel-Bahnhof vor... Hat letztes Jahr beim Pfalzcross schon gut funktioniert. Man kommt gut mit Bus, Bahn und Auto hin und wir werden uns finden 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## maifelder (19. Februar 2009)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> @maifelder und Tolpan76:
> kann gerne fahren, komme aus Budenheim,
> Tipps für gemeinsamen Treffpunkt??
> Wsbdn wäre unpraktisch, was zentrales in Mainz??
> LG Jens





Wie Du möchtest, gerne auch MZ-Kastel, wäre ziemlich gut zum Parken.

Sag bitte wann und wo?


----------



## Ruderbock (19. Februar 2009)

Man fährt wohl gut ca 1,5h,
sollten also 8:15, Abfahrt 8:30 Uhr anpeilen.
Litfasssäule Bahnhof Kastel Ecke Bahnübergang.
Denkt an Eure Pedale


----------



## Tolpan76 (19. Februar 2009)

Alles Klar 
Dann bis Samstag 0815...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2009)

wie war das jetzt? sonne und so?


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Februar 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt? sonne und so?



Im Herzen auf jeden Fall!  Und außerdem sind wir ja jede Menge Matsch von den Samstag-Bike-Treffs gewohnt. Und es ist diesmal nicht unser Material, das wir versauen ... hä hä!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Februar 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt? sonne und so?



Mit meiner Willma wirds garantiert hell und sonnig


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Februar 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Mit meiner Willma wirds garantiert hell und sonnig



Und allerschlimmstenfalls müssen wir's uns halt schöntrinken!


----------



## Tolpan76 (20. Februar 2009)

Und ganz zur Not hat der Torsten ja auch noch ein "Alternativ-Programm" für uns 
Aber ich denke mal das wird schon. Hauptsache trocken von oben!

Dann mal bis morgen
Christian


----------



## herrundmeister (20. Februar 2009)

War schon versucht die Langlauflatten einzupacken aber es geht ja zum Biken, was man anhand der Klamotten für ne Polarexpedition nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2009)

solange Du nicht wieder nen kasten fanta unter der dicken jacke reinschmuggels,
die armen schlittenhunde, reinhold.


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Februar 2009)

Mountainbiken - ein Naturerlebnis mit Freunden ... bei ziemlich schlechtem Wetter, aber Super-Stimmung. Schee war's! Danke an Thorsten und Rotwild.
Und hier die mit der Stoppuhr genommenen Zeiten für die Winterpokalisten unter uns: Insgesamt habe ich knapp 7 h 45 min auf der Uhr, wobei ich vor der letzten Abfahrt heimwärts vergessen habe, die Uhr nochmal anzumachen. Ich denke, man kann da getrost nochmal ne viertel Stunde dazu zählen. Aufteilung folgendermaßen:

- Sa 21.2.   3 Std MTB
- So 22.2.   1 1/2 Std Aufstieg zum Grafenstein (alternative Sportarten)
- So 22.2.   3 Std MTB
- Mo 23.2.   2 Std MTB

Die Spinner unter uns lassen das mit dem Aufstieg zum Grafenstein und tragen halt ihre Spinnerei ein.

So, bis demnäx auf den Trails!

Frank


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2009)

je nach gusto wurde das wetter schön geredet oder -getrunken.

in jedem fall war ne menge spass dabei...

thanx leute!

nein, ich kaufe mir kein r.e.d. three


----------



## Tolpan76 (24. Februar 2009)

Also so im nachhinein betrachtet war das Wetter eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. In Wi/Mz hat es wohl mehr geregnet als alles andere. Da waren wir mit der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit ja noch gut bedient 

Unser Dank geht an 
Torsten, Richie S., Rotwild (Stefan), Stephan (Bikeparkhostel), Frank und alle anderen...

Grüße
Christian

PS: Sorry das ihr immer auf mich warten musstet


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Februar 2009)

He! Das beanspruche ich aber für mich! Auf MICH mussten alle immer warten!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2009)

dafür bin ich der erste mit bildern 
leider nur von sonntag
und teilweise eher moderne "kunst"

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14720


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Februar 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Mountainbiken - ein Naturerlebnis mit Freunden ... bei ziemlich schlechtem Wetter, aber Super-Stimmung. Schee war's! Danke an Thorsten und Rotwild.
> Und hier die mit der Stoppuhr genommenen Zeiten für die Winterpokalisten unter uns: Insgesamt habe ich knapp 7 h 45 min auf der Uhr, wobei ich vor der letzten Abfahrt heimwärts vergessen habe, die Uhr nochmal anzumachen. Ich denke, man kann da getrost nochmal ne viertel Stunde dazu zählen. Aufteilung folgendermaßen:
> 
> - Sa 21.2.   3 Std MTB
> ...



Danke für deine Aufzeichnung: da habe ich mich um volle 2 Stunden verrechnet.
Dann werde ich Heute einfach 2 Stunden abziehen


----------



## prodigy (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Torsten, Stefan (Rotwild) und Stephan (Bikeparkhostel) und alle Mitfahrer, das war dank Euch ein sehr schönes Wochenende!

Die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Typen von Rotwild Bikes (C1 HT ) auf den tollen Pfälzerwald Trails zu testen und einzusauen  hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Das Bikeparkhostel in Merzalben ist echt empfehlenswert (lecker Kuchen ) und auch die Trailauswahl und gefahrene Geschwindigkeit war absolut prima! 

Uli


----------



## maifelder (24. Februar 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Danke für deine Aufzeichnung: da habe ich mich um volle 2 Stunden verrechnet.
> Dann werde ich Heute einfach 2 Stunden abziehen





also:

Samstag: 3,5Std
Sonntag: 2,0Std Spinning + 2:45Std Radeln
Montag: 2:45 Std radeln

Gruß
Markus


----------

